# TT minus 6 weeks and counting



## Dirk Gently

Hi.

TT now on order- dealer has confirmed build in early June, with delivery expected mid July. Spec as below. I wanted Dolphin (not possble), but Meteor looks pretty cool. Can't wait. 
Slightly worried by all the posts regarding poor build quality though. Not what you'd expect from Audi.

Can anyone confirm typical shipping delay from build to arrival at dealer in the UK? I'd be interested to know if what I'm being told is typical.

This forum is most excellent.


----------



## RGBArgee

Dirk Gently said:


> Hi.
> 
> TT now on order- dealer has confirmed build in early June, with delivery expected mid July. Spec as below. I wanted Dolphin (not possble), but Meteor looks pretty cool. Can't wait.
> Slightly worried by all the posts regarding poor build quality though. Not what you'd expect from Audi.
> 
> Can anyone confirm typical shipping delay from build to arrival at dealer in the UK? I'd be interested to know if what I'm being told is typical.
> 
> This forum is most excellent.


Our Build week 5 arrived 10 March 08 (but stuck at port for 2 weeks!). No real problems just a whistle from passenger window at 80-85, cured with a Factory Mod. (Dealers updated). No build problems at all and good fun.
Phantom Black (not grey :lol: ) Magma red, Parking, storage, Aux ipod link. 19in RS4's, Tyre monitor, etc


----------



## Dirk Gently

Ta for the info.

So about 5 weeks including 2 weeks stuck in port ? I guess my dealer is anticipating something similar.

Good to hear you've had minimal build problems - to be fair, most of the ones I've read about have been rattles and wind noise- annoying but not so serious.

t's tricky to get a feel for how prevalent such faults really are - as happy owners tend not to post (naturally enough).

How long has this forum been going? Do they ever do a proper survey of members regarding TT reliabilty / bulid quality issues ?

Someone should set up a web service so that members could log faults as they occur. Also allow other users to log if they have no faults. Also log mileage,sevice info etc....

It'd provide better ammo to tackle dealers who try to ignore unhappy customers.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome ,you don't run an hollistic detective agency by any chance?


----------



## Dirk Gently

Cheers!

Nah- that guy's an imposter!!!!

I do have a Mark IV Electric Monk though (labour saving device that does my believing for me) :wink:


----------



## Suge_K

Nice spec Dirk...a fellow Meteor Pioneer 

Do you have any pics of a TT in meteor? Theres a thread on here somewhere with a Meteor TTS but wouldnt mind seeing our car...

S


----------



## Dirk Gently

Cheers Suge-

Dealer says it's in build this week, so can't wait now!!!!. 

Haven't seen a TT in Meteor - but did check out an A5 in the flesh - that looked pretty cool.

DG


----------



## Suge_K

Ah Im jealous...havent even got a build week yet... 

Post some pics up when you get it, im keen to see the colour...

S


----------

